# Amber Alert -------- Where is Noxx ???????? .........



## aflacglobal (Aug 12, 2007)

Alright, It has been two weeks now. Where is Noxx :?: :? :? 

I hope Fidel didn't get him. :shock:


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 12, 2007)

I saw him logged in a day or two ago, no contact just browsing...

Maybe he has jet lag?! :lol: 


Steve


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 12, 2007)

I was thinking, some Hot Latin Babe got a hold of him.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 12, 2007)

I figure he will pop up tomorrow. He said two weeks. That would be yesterday or today by the way the crow flys. 




> Hot Latin Babe



Maybe he put that Frence Canadian accent to work for him.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm alright !
Our plane arrived earlier but our car battery was dead. Then an huge thunderstorm strikes and we had to stop driving for 30 mins. 

But Fidel haven't got me ! (Even if I bought cigars on the black market)


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 12, 2007)

Noxx. Notice i Have an Avitar.    

Once you get rested i have a list for you a mile long. :lol: :lol: 

Welcome back. :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes I noticed it 

Send the list when you're are ready. 

By the way, I bought a box of Cohiba Piramides Special Edition 2004. They are very rare and very good too ! Still interested in one ?


----------

